# How old?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

This is the first buck I ever bought and I am wondering how old he is. I don't use him much on my does because we don't know much about him. SO I was wondering how old do you think he is???? He is really sweet but I don't know what to do with him. He came here with some major hoof rot going on '(still treating that) they had never even been trimmed! He ran free with 30 does and bred when/where he wanted to and even got one of his daughters, and so on...I had to get him because I felt bad for the animals and he waws only $100. He is BILLY http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... D=11874280 Hope that works. If not let me know!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Anyone? I was sooo close to selling him the other day and they said he lookd to old annd that they didn't want to have to bury him in 8 months.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Did you check his teeth? Thats the best way to tell the age of a goat. Us looking at him won't give you much information.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He still has all of his teeth but they are all adult teeth if you know what I mean. I was told they thought he was 4 or 5. The previous buyers thought he was to old for that and vacked out though.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

If all his incisors are permanent teeth than he would be at least 4 or 5. Judgeing age isn't too easy after all the teeth are in. You can sort of guestimate based on the wear.

Just looking at the picture I can't really tell you anything. :shrug: He's a mature buck.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If he has all of his permanent incisors, and they havent begun to wear, I would put him at 4, maaaaybe 5. He does look youthfull in both the horn set and the face. Yes, thats right I said face. He's certainly not an old buck looking at that face. Goats are pretty good at getting what I call 'old cow face'.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, he may be 4 or 5
Did you check to see if his ears were tattooed at all...some people have a buck registered, then if they want to sell him quicker may sell them unregistered...... :shrug: 
If you find the tattoo look for the year born letter..... :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No tatoos, tags anything. The lady knew nothing just that he did "his job" and was given to her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

does the lady have the contact info of the person that she got him from? .... so you can try to ask them... if they know anything?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She said she doesn't have any info about that either. I have another prospective buyer though so we will see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that's to bad, but if you have a buyer.....that is a good thing.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, now the problem is getting my dad ok w/ selling him. He says they have "bonded" and he has a job to do in the spring.LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your dad and him have already bonded... and he already has a work date setup for him........
doesn't sound like dad is going to let him go to soon ....... :shades:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, technically it is up to ME....but he is one of the few he likes...and if his kids are nice I could always use them for meat weathers and such...so IDK..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That sounds good......he may surprise you and give you decent kids.... :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah..I saw some of his kids and they looked nice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is cool ......you seen his kids......maybe give him a go ....... :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah...I just can't register the kids then...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

D a r n....... :sigh: ..... I forgot he wasn't registered.....How do you feel about him.....do you want to sell him ..? Or give him a try anyway....?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

IDK....and I really emotional right now because I have to sell my first goat ever...and it's a "special" bond...if you know what I mean.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OMG ...why do you have to sell your fav goat?......that would be so hard.... :sigh: :tears:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm getting out of the pygmy goats and dad wants them gone...all of them. He says I am lucky to have any at all....but I pay for them and take care of them....  He doesn't understand how I'm soo attached...it's ultimately up to me but what do I do with her if I don't sell her? I already have a prospective buyer that reallly likes her and it would be unfair to say "You can't have her now, I want her."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is sad..  you have to do..... what you have to do......I am so sorry and feel really bad for you....  ....I know it isn't easy ....and just know how you feel....... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks...I know it will get better and that is will be the right thing to do but it is hard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will get better with time...... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah they are coming to look at her Saturday. They are driving like 2 hours for an unregistered almost 3 year old pygmy doe that has never been bred...I hope they like her because I feel comfortable with them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I pray ...they love her ...just as much as you do......... :hug: ray: :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Me to...I think they will.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know they will............ :greengrin: :wink: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah....I aggitated because we were out of school for 4 days last week and we won't be tomorrow either....snow,ice I hate it!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't blame you....hang in there Sara.....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I will...on the bright side I have plenty of time to play with the baby goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: there ya go........ :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, I really need to schedule there vet appointment for banding,de-hornig,shots,ect. I just don't want to pay for it. LOL! It's like $55 dollars! $26 of that is just the office fee.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sara, my vet bill is about $860 at the moment ...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah... that sucks! I know I need to do it I just usually get special treatment around there....like no office fee...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sara, my vet bill is about $860 at the moment ...


 wow :shocked: 


> yeah... that sucks! I know I need to do it I just usually get special treatment around there....like no office fee...


no office fee.....that does help some..... :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah...I just have special connections...LOL! :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

The babies are a month old as of yesterday....does time fly or what???? They are getting sooo big...I might have to add some updated pictures?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is remarkable ...how they do grow.. :shocked: ...time does fly...you've got that right.. :thumbup: ..it doesn't take long for weaning time...then you ask yourself...where has the time gone.....?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, the girl is near 30 lbs already.... :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

30 lbs is big..... :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeppers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is a monster!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :greengrin:


----------

